# NG Buck temperament.....



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

Last week my wife and I picked out two new little four week old Nigerian boys to add to our heard. We will be bringing them home in another week, and my wife plans on bottle feeding them for another few weeks to create "that bond" that results from bottle feeding. They are both already eating a little at both grain & hay, but they will still be getting a bottle to create the "bond". Anyhow, more onto the purpose of this post....lol.

At first our thought was to make both of the new little boys weathers, cause we hadn't decided if we wanted to have our "own" bucks for breeding next year. Or to pay for a buck stud service instead from another breeder. As it turns out the little boys are from very good bloodlines, and both of them are absolutely gorgeous. With this being said, my wife decided that she wants to keep both of them as "bucks", as they will be old enough next season to breed with our girls.

So after all my ramblings, my question is.... What type of temperament do most of you other NG breeders experience with your "in tact" bucks?

Thank you,
B.J & Debbie

P.S.. Although I didn't mention it, our two new little boys are brothers.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The buck we leased, Puffy, was a teddy bear and nothing else. Sweetest guy, never gave us a hint of trouble. You always need to be careful with bucks when they're in rut, but most bucks I've met are sweet. There are mean ones, but that's just who they are.

However, bucks do not make great pets. They smell strongly, will pee all over themselves including their face and legs, and may even try to romance you if they're in the mood. That doesn't mean you can't love your bucks, I know I will, but they're not like wethers.


----------



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

I have had up to 6 mature buck at one time and none have ever been anything but friendly. All were either purchased as kids or born on our place and raised by us.

No worries.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm with WoodhavenFarm. During rut season - they might want to romance your wife .... :sigh: 

No telling how your lil boys will turn out. Depends a lot on their personalities. And as they grow you might decide one doesn't deserve to be a buck.

We do cull for personality and I have sold bucks who are aggressive with others during rut and rape the girls.


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

To be honest we hadn't planned on getting the little bucks to begin with. The reason for our trip to the breeder was to look at their little sibling sister. Oh My God...... She was just as gorgeous and a little angel. If the lady before us hadn't already bought her, that precious little doe would have been ours. Needless to say, while we were there is when we fell in love with her two little brothers....lol. You know how adorable four week old goats are..... :kidblack:

BJ & Debbie


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm new to owning a buck, but I hear it can really depend. A toddler could lead my buck on a piece of dental floss, he is so mellow and easy going. He is in full rut, and other than loving getting patted on, hasn't shown any sign of aggression or pushiness. He's kinda like taffy, I can do anything with him, move, touch him, or position him how I like. I am certain his previous owner worked with him a lot. 

I have heard that with bottle raised bucks, you need to be more firm on establishing boundaries, compared to dam raised kids, who learned it from other goats early on. I know my bottle raised doe thinks she is people, so a bottle raised boy might think the same thing, and that could be a problem during rut. They might see a person as competition, rather than a herd leader.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With my experience with a bottle baby buck, though gentle and sweet as a baby , he turned into a possesive buck...towards me. Never aggresive but would blubber and spit all over me during rut.

Also.... I would not keep both as bucks, because all the kids that result between them will be related and should you decide to keep any doelings, you'll be breeding to her uncle. Even though they are brothers, no 2 kids will be alike in the same litter.... you have a few weeks to decide which one has the better form as far as length of body, levelness of topline and rump and width of front and rear. It's hard to discern these in babies but should you choose to wether, banding at 7-10 weeks is easier than banding later


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Both my ND bucks have been very sweet. One of them is very laid back, but the other would chase everything when he was in rut - me especially. Not to be mean, but it was annoying in the extreme having him follow me around flapping his tongue at me. The rest of the year he was fine.
I do not think you should bottle feed a buck. Even a nice buck can get very pushy at times, and they need to learn to be friendly while still respecting you as a human and not a goat.
I love my bucks! There is just that something about a big, hairy, smelly, friendly buck that is so cute! hlala: I wouldn't want more than one or two at a time though!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

None of mine have ever been agressive. They are gentle and calm unless a doe is in heat hen the calmness goes out the window.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I truly believe a lot of it has to do with how they are raised. Both my bucks came from great lines and were bottle babies. They have very different personalities but both are sweet lovable boys. The boys are in rut right now and are....fragrant.....to say the least. But both boys were quite sweet and well behaved with the folksl who came to visit today. But these two boys have been handled and loved their whole lives and I think that's what makes a sweetie :thumb:


----------

